# solarigrafia



## Mercurioso (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello, just arrived to this forum to share with you the particular way of solarigrafia/solarygraphy, or how to register the paths of the sun over the landscape using a can and six months exposure. Much Sun  

http://www.solarigrafia.com


----------



## windrivermaiden (Sep 1, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 3, 2008)

You are verrrry patient!

I like it though!!


----------



## Mercurioso (Sep 3, 2008)

i can do other things while the cameras are cooking the picture


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 19, 2008)

thats' really cool. the lighting is amazing.


----------



## sambrody44 (Sep 24, 2008)

How exactly does that work?


----------

